# Other Forums And Jerks!



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been posting and helping here along with Rehan in order to build a lasting medical student community here at medstudentz.com We both have gone through the whole process the hard way of finding out how to get admission into pak medical school and have survived a few years here as well (al-hamdulillah) So I actually dont mind helping people here who ask the same questions over and over. 

But it has come to my attention that some people have been here "informally apprenticing us" and sucking our intellectual thoughts, people who have not come to pak, gone through the process or anything, and using their newfound knowledge to advance their popularity at other forums which I will not name here *cough*valuemd*cough. 

Therefore questions related to Medical School Admission, Equivalence, Private/Public, blah blah etc etc in Pakistan, I will only answer through private messages from people with an established account here at medstudentZ with their profile FULLY completed along with a picture (specially girls, hot ones especially, and if your ugly post one of your hot friends up hehe) so I can verify who you are and that your not a thief!!!

Other questions related to whether or not toilet paper or soap is available in Pakistan and where to find it in Pakistan, well, thats information I'm willing to share with the masses and thieves!


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

how come it says new posts here but when i opend the threat, nothing is here!


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

This is a very funny thread! 
I must admit, I am a member of valuemd but that doesnt mean that I'm stealing info on here to post on there, (it could be the other way around!). It just means that as a medical student, I'm trying to gather as much info as I can from anyone who is willing to give it. But, as a moderator of this site, I support its growth and development 100%. Where is the crime in that?

To answer your second post, it can be the way that you opened it. It used to happen to me. You have to click on the highlighted title of the thread.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Natacha said:


> This is a very funny thread!
> I must admit, I am a member of valuemd but that doesnt mean that I'm stealing info on here to post on there, (it could be the other way around!). It just means that as a medical student, I'm trying to gather as much info as I can from anyone who is willing to give it. But, as a moderator of this site, I support its growth and development 100%. Where is the crime in that?
> 
> To answer your second post, it can be the way that you opened it. It used to happen to me. You have to click on the highlighted title of the thread.


ya it was dead in here i tried to start some controversy but obviously it hasnt had any effect really


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

My take on ValueMD is that they have their users and we have ours. They have blocked any and all mention of Med Studentz on their site but I refuse to block their name from our site because this site isn't about beating out ValueMD or any other similar forum; instead this site was forged together just so that people from all over the world who are interested in obtaining free information from their peers can have an online community to participate in.

Whether we have 200 users or 20,000 users, I hope this mantra and mission of our site never changes. The idea of helping your fellow man is what this site is about and is what our profession is about.

So yeah, thats my take on sites that are similar to ours.


----------



## Natacha (Feb 19, 2006)

Here here!!! I second that emotion! lol


----------



## taimur (Jul 4, 2006)

im in pak, i use dial up cards....valuemd takes too long to load.........medstudentz showed up first on google............my hat it has three corners, three corners has my hat and if it didnt have three corners it wouldnt be three cornered hat


----------

